# Turf Tires



## b349 (Jan 23, 2016)

Getting ready for mowing season, But I have a problem. My 220d has ag tires and is going to destroy my lawn. I know it will because I had top turn around while plowing snow and torn my yard to pieces. Now I have decided to get some truf tires but Im running into some difficulty with the tire sizes. The front tires s it says should be 13.6x16.1 (only found one set for 700.00) and 25x8.50x14 for these no problem (100.00 bucks each). However I have found plenty 13.6x16. So the question becomes does the .1 make any difference? thanks b


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy b349, welcome to the Tractor Forum.

A 4 wheel drive tractor will tear up any lawn, because whenever you make a turn the front wheels are aggressively turning at different speeds than the rear wheels. The wrong tire size just makes it worse. 

Buy a machine designed to mow lawns. If you've got a big lawn, get a big deck mower. I've got a 72" Z-trac mower to mow my lawn. It does pretty good, but if I make a sharp turn, it damages the lawn a bit.


----------



## winston (Aug 19, 2008)

The correct tire size front to back on four wheel drive is very important. You need to keep the correct ratio front to rear. Your parts manual gives correct tire size. You are going to find changing wheels and tires to turf is going to be very expensive.


----------



## mph45 (Nov 8, 2008)

Some people will mount bald car tires to the front, because they just slide across the grass.


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

The simple answer to your question .... yes.
The .1 makes a big difference. The 16.1 rim is a larger diameter. If you try and mount a 16 tire on it the tire probably won't seat the bead on the 16.1 rim.


----------

